# powercolor/sapphire HD 7750 vs Msi hd 6850 Cyclone



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 22, 2012)

im planning to get one of them for my rig(the links to that prototype rig are i my sig)which is better? 
also which brand(s) produces the best radeon cards?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2012)

Performance wise HD 6850 is ahead of stock HD 7770.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2012)

i think the title is wrongly written HD7750. HD7750 is of HD6770's league. HD6850 will thrash it.

my friend have recently order HD6850 Cyclone. you get absolutely nothing out of HD7770 that HD6850 can't deliver, of course other than power efficiency. so go for HD6850 while it lasts.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2012)

Well hd 6850 is about 5-25 fps faster than 7750.Ill let you know once i get my HD 7750 maybe in a week


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 24, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Well hd 6850 is about 5-25 fps faster than 7750.Ill let you know once i get my HD 7750 maybe in a week



'5-25 fps faster' ? What does that mean ? Sorry i can't get u !!
@OP, go for 6850.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Well hd 6850 is about 5-25 fps faster than 7750.Ill let you know once i get my HD 7750 maybe in a week



5-25???6850
Its still better and more importantly depends on Game/Benchmark.


*media.bestofmicro.com/S/X/326337/original/battlefield%203%201920.png


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, HD 6850 is better.


----------

